# Free VST plug-ins for Mac OS9/OSX?



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've been starting a collection of free VST plug-ins for OSX and
OS 9, Has anyone found any really great freeware plug-ins?.

Here's one site that I've found so far that has some freeware
VST plug-ins for instruments and effects:
http://www.kvr-vst.com/get.php

Dave


----------



## rhythms (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi,

Here's a few that I've stumbled across lately. There are VST plug-ins as well as VST instruments.

http://www.greenoak.com/vst.html
http://www.mda-vst.com/
http://www.linplug.com/Products/FreeAlpha/freealpha.htm
http://www.ohmforce.com/ViewProduct.do?p=Frohmage
http://www.smartelectronix.com/
(the plugins are found on the developers page)

enjoy!
Eugene


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

you can find a link the news section of my site www.eideticmedia.com 

to a few free plugin's that my friend has done,
(creakbox & turntabilist pro) 
we are working on a new product which should hopefully be out late june or mid july and it will be very very cool, but unfortunatly not free, will prob be in the 69-99$ USD range, and i think we are ditching the VST standard and going with just audiounits format for os 10.

enjoy, 

jason


----------



## supernova777 (Nov 14, 2013)

anyone interested in this topic check out Mac OS 9 Lives - Home


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

wow. a decade old post, gets a bump. Was wondering why it has over 20k views.


----------



## supernova777 (Nov 14, 2013)

HOLY CRAP i didnt notice that i googled my way in here haha


----------



## awkm4 (Jul 4, 2014)

Great site! Thanks for sharing.


----------

